# 6'3" looking for a good urban bomber.



## Strongbadman (Sep 10, 2004)

So I was looking around the bike shops in my area and one had a 19" gary fisher Mullet. The frame looked solid, but I am wondering what size frame I should go with for my height.

What do you guys think of the mullet?


----------



## NotQuiteJdm (Jan 19, 2004)

Nobody rides "urban" anymore. get yourself a 20" or a street proper 26"


----------



## EndersShadow (Jun 27, 2008)

NotQuiteJdm said:


> Nobody rides "urban" anymore. get yourself a 20" or a street proper 26"


Nice response...jerk. :madman:

To the OP. 19" is probably too small for you. I'd say you need a 20" frame. Just check the bike out yourself and see how it fits you.


----------



## Strongbadman (Sep 10, 2004)

Alright, I guess it's not cool to want an "urban" bike. 
I want a bike I can ride around in the city (not in the woods), instead of running into trees and slamming into rocks i'll run over small children and hit cars. And since I suck so much at riding, I probably will kill people and maim cats with my new city bicycle. Since most cities have skateparks, I will probably attempt to ride my new city bike through a pipe or slide on a rail inside said skating park. I will alter my face horribly every time I fall. I'll realize that my new city bike was not made for sliding rails and I will never slide a rail again.


----------



## NotQuiteJdm (Jan 19, 2004)

EndersShadow said:


> Nice response...jerk. :madman:


Get over it, *****.


----------



## xDetroitMetalx (Mar 19, 2009)

If your looking to use it at a skate park or doing drops off stairs and stuff like that the seat post length doesn't matter. In fact the longer the seat post the more it's gonna whack you in the nuts which just isn't good. Look at the Top Tube length. Large DJ/Urban frames are around 23.5" which is what I ride at 6'4", however I'm used to riding BMX so even the 22" TT frame seemed big to me.

The Mullet is a decent platform but give some serious thought into finding a steel frame, it will last longer and be a lot better at taking some serious abuse. I have a GT Chucker 2.0 which is nearly the same as the Mullet but I'm looking at getting a Large Jamis Kromo.


----------



## EndersShadow (Jun 27, 2008)

NotQuiteJdm said:


> Get over it, *****.


How about you stop being a dick for no reason?


----------



## gop427 (Jan 16, 2006)

I am 6' with a 33" inseam. I like mine, 15"frame size, and I prefer urban. Maybe I should get with the times and get some tight pants, ride strictly dj, or ONLY on MY 20", and buy jdm parts for my car. While rocking out to something ghey like Chevelle or Nickleback, and dreaming of the day I will be old enough to buy PBR.
There are many other great choices of frames, but if you're looking to start, its a good starting point, 19" is way to big though. Ride for yourself, not because BurgerKing tells you it dumb.


----------



## bonzi13 (Feb 26, 2008)

gop427 said:


> I am 6' with a 33" inseam. I like mine, 15"frame size, and I prefer urban. Maybe I should get with the times and get some tight pants, ride strictly dj, or ONLY on MY 20", and buy jdm parts for my car. While rocking out to something ghey like Chevelle or Nickleback, and dreaming of the day I will be old enough to buy PBR.
> There are many other great choices of frames, but if you're looking to start, its a good starting point, 19" is way to big though. Ride for yourself, not because BurgerKing tells you it dumb.


HEY! How dare you compare Chevelle and Nickleback! Nickleback blows....lol  Just giving ya crap. Screw tight pants though...and I could already buy PBR if I wanted, but prefer something with a little better taste...

But seriously how can you say no one rides urban anymore. When you don't have any DJs near and you feel like hucking yourself off of some stuff what do you got left? I'm glad my college has got some decent stuff to drop off of, otherwise I would be losing my mind. I've got a Giant STP SS, and its been holding up real well to my abuse. May want to check one of those out too?


----------



## NotQuiteJdm (Jan 19, 2004)

EndersShadow said:


> How about you stop being a dick for no reason?


Says the person who started the name calling...........


----------



## EndersShadow (Jun 27, 2008)

NotQuiteJdm said:


> Says the person who started the name calling...........


You were being a jerk....That would be why I called you one. Get over it.


----------



## wookie freeride (Apr 10, 2007)

*I second the cromoly comment...*

They hold up to well to street riding abuse.

Some helpful nuggets...

I am 6' 2" at 215# and I ride a medium Transition T O P. I feel you could fit on a large.

And another is the XL azonic steelhead...

http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/FR302A01-Azonic+Steelhead+Pro+Frame+08.aspx


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

Ask your local bike shop if they have they order from the BTI catalog. Here you go.... 
Buy it !!

*ATOMLAB Trailking*










_BTI part #: AL-9755 
vendor part #: 1FRM301R 
bottom bracket: 68mm 
size: 11.5" 
seat angle: 70 deg 
front derail: 28.6mm 
chainstay: 14.5-15.5" 
top tube: 23.5" 
seatpost: 26.6mm 
headset: 1-1/8" Integrated 
color: red 
head angle: 69 deg

A 26" frame that handles like a 20", ideal for Jump, Park or Pump Track
Bottom bracket box-gusset and contoured seat tube allow for shortest possible stays
4130 butted, gusseted CrMo tubing with 135mm OLD horizontal dropouts
Integrated headset (41mmx45deg) sold separately
English threaded BB (no ISCG chain guide mount)
International Standard 51mm disc mount. 5.2lbs _

If you want something a lot cheaper...consider the complete
2009 DK ASTERIK - $690.00 https://oldskoolcycles.com/DK_Asterik.aspx
:








_
Frame DK 26" design 100% 4130 Butted Chromoly 
Fork Marzocchi DJ-3 Suspension Fork w/ Chromoly Steerer and 80mm of Travel 
Handlebar Aluminum 30mm rise 
Grips DK Tsuka 
Stem Shorty CNC Alloy 
Headset Cane Creek Integrated, sealed cartridge bearing 1-1/8" 
Detangler 
Brake Avid BB5 Mechaical Disc w/160mm rotor 
Crank DK Social 3pc 170mm Chromoly 
BB Euro Sealed w/ 48 splined Chromoly spindle 
Pedals DK Aluminum Platform w/ replaceable pins 
Sprocket DK 33T CNC Alloy 
Cog 16T Cassette 
Chain KMC 410H 
Wheels Sun Ditch Witch Rims w/sealed Disc compatible hubs and10mm solid axles 
Seat DK Pivotal 
Post Alloy 25.4 mm Pivotal 
Tires Kenda Multi surface design, 26"X2.3" front and rear 
Accessories 
Color Matte White

TT Length 22" 
CS Length 16.25" 
HT Angle 69 degrees 
ST Angle 70 degrees _


----------



## Strongbadman (Sep 10, 2004)

Hey, that whole thing I wrote about the skate park wasn't supposed to make any sense. 
Thanks for all the input though, I thought I wasn't going to get any info after that first guy posted.


----------



## wookie freeride (Apr 10, 2007)

*No worries...*

I have been riding street for a little while. I dont know much but what I do know I will share.

And dont be discouraged by Douche king. There are a ton of guys on this sight who will help. And even more who will hate.


----------



## NotQuiteJdm (Jan 19, 2004)

EndersShadow said:


> You were being a jerk....That would be why I called you one. Get over it.


Haha you must be a kid...sorry mate but you losee 2x over. I already told you to "get over it, *****" remember? thats why you called me a dick?


----------



## pebbles (Jan 13, 2009)

Doesn't the Mullet have a lifetime warranty?


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

NotQuiteJdm said:


> Haha you must be a kid...sorry mate but you losee 2x over. I already told you to "get over it, *****" remember? thats why you called me a dick?


way to ruin the beginings of a good thread, only kids call others kids


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

nuck_chorris said:


> way to ruin the beginings of a good thread, only kids call others kids


Aww Man Come on name callers Go to P1nK B!ke..........
I'll take it even further.....you BABYS!!!!


----------



## NotQuiteJdm (Jan 19, 2004)

nuck_chorris said:


> only kids call others kids


Was that hard to think of?

wait its my turn!

ONLY KIDS CALL PEOPLE WHO CALL PEOPLE KIDS, KIDS!


----------



## TheDude (Feb 18, 2004)

NS Surge

I am 6' 3" and ride the large size. it is 18" or thereabouts. Short Chainstays, beautiful bike and cheap to boot. Also steel.

It's very flickable.


----------



## Strongbadman (Sep 10, 2004)

If I do go with a larger bike (say the 19" mullet) is the geometry going to throw me off for the more technical stuff? The reason why I want a larger bike is because I need to get around on it too. I really want something that can stand up to being dropped off of urban features like loading ramps, etc. Probably not going to do much park with it. 
Maybe I am looking too broadly?


----------



## JonnyFLA (Aug 18, 2007)

I'm 6'3 and ride a 243 on 24's . You get used to the small feel . My other bike , large SXT feels like a monster truck now .


----------



## callmetheNewGuy (May 19, 2008)

hey i'm looking at 26 DJ bikes for when i get out of college this summer, so i'd like to have a bike within a month. that DK asterik is right around the maximum of my price range, and the stuff on it has some pretty good reviews.
I'd like for you guys to list as many DJ bikes as possible that range from 500-700$, kinda like the DK asterik or Jamis Komodo 1. if you feel compelled, please discuss pros and cons of any bikes listed or b/w these 2.

and let me confirm this: stay away from RST forks?

info that might help specificity of bikes:
5'10"
150 lbs.
not looking for urban flatland stuff that much
plan on DJ'ing like 3-7 days a week this summer.
single speed please 
I can clear stuff with my full susp xc bike, but i get angry eyes and frowns from other dj'ers. and i don't like the rear shock when dj'ing. 
(http://k2bikes.com/index.php?brand=2007&series=MENS K2&type=MOUNTAIN&model=LITHIUM 5.75&2007=true)


----------



## JonnyFLA (Aug 18, 2007)

Ok heres a top of my head list
STP SS
P1 
KONA SCRAP 
Scott voltage
Chase 1
Trek Brusier 
Iron Horse ??
Norco has a few
Rocky Mt Flow 
theres a few more . Under 1000 .


----------



## callmetheNewGuy (May 19, 2008)

hey jonny

looked at all of those bikes you listed, and found myself disliking the geared ones...i don't want my money spent on all that geared stuff. they're just too much like my XC bike i have now thats 2x9. so SS is all i want.

So my list is down to:
Giant STP SS 920$
Specialized P.1 940$
DK Asterik 670$
Haro Thread 1 830$
Eastern Thunderbird 975$

if you can find more bikes around 600/700$ price range, please tell me, and make sure they're SS

also, are the NSbikes like the Metropolis 1 and 24seven bikes only in UK?


----------



## callmetheNewGuy (May 19, 2008)

got to thinking...IF i'm going to spend in the 900's for a bike, what're your thoughts on spending an extra 200 or so and getting a black market 357? is that too much for my first dirt jump bike? i mean...i'm a skilled biker, but only in DH/singletrack/climbing/xc all that stuff...not DJ.


----------



## NotQuiteJdm (Jan 19, 2004)

wookie freeride said:


> I
> There are a ton of guys on this sight who will help. And even more who will hate.


And even more who try to help but can't spell.


----------



## JonnyFLA (Aug 18, 2007)

Hell yeah . Go for it 
The contraband looks awesome too along with the Transition Bank.Look around til you find something you just hav to have . Good luck


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

callmetheNewGuy said:


> got to thinking...IF i'm going to spend in the 900's for a bike, what're your thoughts on spending an extra 200 or so and getting a black market 357? is that too much for my first dirt jump bike? i mean...i'm a skilled biker, but only in DH/singletrack/climbing/xc all that stuff...not DJ.


well.... if you're also 6'3" then i say NO... the Blackmarket 357 has a 21.5" top tube... I'm 6'1" with long legs and I feel like the 21.5"tt Blackmarkets are pretty cramped; they're made for shorter dudes. That's why I bought the 22.5"tt Blackmarket MOB. An inch is a pretty big difference....

But, if you're not tall...then hells yeah, go for a 357.... You can earn the extra 200 and you won't be sad about it. Plus it'll have higher re-sale value if you end up selling it.


----------



## gbosbiker (Mar 10, 2009)

im 6'7" and fit comfortably on a bmx...haha

but back to topic of dj. i fit amazingly on a specialized p1 (long) its perfect.


----------

